

I, Pencil - wallflower
http://www.thefreemanonline.org/featured/i-pencil/

======
jamesbressi
FTA, a quote that is ever more true today than possibly when it was
introduced: "We are perishing for want of wonder, not for want of wonders." --
G.K. Chesterton

Profound.

~~~
astine
I love Chesterton. He had a talent for words. Too many memorable, profound,
and humorous quotes. Another one:

"The Bible tells us to love our neighbors, and also to love our enemies;
probably because they are generally the same people."

He wrote that _before_ the invention of suburb.

~~~
AmericanOP
He's fantastic. This guy saw the matrix and was able to write about it in a
thoroughly entertaining way. I believe his 'All Things Considered' series
inspired the name of NPR's daily program. If you want to channel him, download
the audiobooks app for your iphone and you can stream him. Here's one of my
favorite bits: <http://www.classicreader.com/book/2281/13/>

------
allenp
This sparked my interest into learning how pencils are made, here are some
short videos:

<http://www.pencils.co.uk/modules/heritage/videos/core.aspx>

------
gcb
i like the liberal point of view. But also find amusing in this writting the
pictoresque display on how the protestants equate money to a god.

~~~
kiba
_i like the liberal point of view._

I do not know what so liberal about celebrating free market.

 _But also find amusing in this writting the pictoresque display on how the
protestants equate money to a god._

I am not sure what you mean by this. He only mention a faith in _free people_
, which probably mean that individuals have right to property, life, and
liberty.

~~~
stretchwithme
perhaps he means classical liberalism.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_liberalism>

~~~
gcb
yes, and would love to know how the article does not talk about the same that
your wikipedia link. And this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invisible_hand>

